# ear cropping stitches



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.gopitbull.com/images/smilies/mad.gif My wife and I are so mad we took our lil guy to get his stitches out and the vet says i should do it myself at home after waiting 4 hours to see him ARRRRGGGGHHHH. Dont get me wrong the crop looks great but geez Louise how were we supposed to do this????? Anyway after the 2 hour ride home we sat King down and attempted to get the stitches out to our surprise he actually sat still and let my wife snip and pull even though it was clearly painful he stood still and whined and chewed my shirt but stayed still till we got them out what a good boy!!!!. But I am completely disappointed in this vet I will not recommend him to another soul as my wife and I were completely freaked by the mere suggestion of having to play doctor to our little pup let alone actually having to do the procedure ourselves .Wow talk about let down. But on a good note his ears look so good this ear cropping journey is almost done and on to better adventures!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I can understand your frustration but comin from someone who grew up in the country doin stuff like this, not on dogs mind you just onl ive stock, not ear crops but other things, takin stitches out is not a big deal, I am glad the pups ears look great and I do get how you and your wife can be upset, don't be so harsh to judge the vet, again this is just my opinion, I love the fact that my vet is old school and allows me to hold my dogs and give me advice on how to do stuff at home, but I am comfortable doin it, ((hugs)) to you and the wife and pup, give him some love


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

I think its just we want it done right thats why we paid I think we suffered more then King but hey its done and thank the lord cause it was a little tense for us newbies


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh I do understand how it can be totally nerve wracking for y'all, trust me I get it, lol, first time I deorned a calf I nearly threw up, and yes if I paid for a service I would want it completed,  I am glad King was such a good boy and you all learned something, as I said give him some love he deserves it, and HUGS to you and the wife


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Let me get this straight... you drove two hours to the vet, and waited 4 hours to see him? Only to be sent home to do it yourself? Seriously??

After the crop, did your vet tell you to come back for stitch removal after a certain amount of healing time? If so, why were you turned away and told to do it yourself?
And why, oh why would you wait there for 4 hours without being seen?

Sorry for all the questions, but I'm a bit confused  Maybe I read your post wrong - I sure hope so, because if not I can see why you and your wife are so angry.

I'm glad your pup's ears turned out great, but wow, how frustrating!


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Luvum said:


> Let me get this straight... you drove two hours to the vet, and waited 4 hours to see him? Only to be sent home to do it yourself? Seriously??
> 
> After the crop, did your vet tell you to come back for stitch removal after a certain amount of healing time? If so, why were you turned away and told to do it yourself?
> And why, oh why would you wait there for 4 hours without being seen?
> ...


Thats what Im Talkin about !! Although i could see myself in the Same Position !!! lmbo...
Ive waited places for ever While my Wife throws a FIT and i tell her to Relax..hahahaha....
However I would call and let them Know how you Feel, To pay for a Service that YOU yourselves Finished IS BS !!


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

PS, PICS please


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

You know I just realized I came off a bit harsh in this thread, OP I am sorry, you should be upset, I agree with Luvum and PP  and yes pics please


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

When I have gotten my dogs ears done, the vet removes the stitiches. I am paying all this money and that is included as well if they need to be taped he will tape them for free.. Your vet sucks.. :/


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

yea its just like I stated A horrible situation heres some pics guys
View attachment 9105


View attachment 9106


View attachment 9107
last pic is from the first night


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks just like my Boy's ears, his stithes came out Monday, i should Post the ear a little because the Tips are Curled in twords eachother, but he's my pet, no show dog, so im fine w/them. It was a nightmare w/ the 3 dogs the whole time playing.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

yea were posting them tomorrow cause of the curl and one leans in we just gave em a break cause he was a lil skittish but now we can touch em weve been massaging them with vitamin E bacetracin and now the fun part posting which I dont know how just yet but im gonna get some tips do research today and away we go wish us luck. Tell me does he look good ? and how do you train them to stack Im new to all this


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

The vet that did Indie's ears told me to take them out myself, too. It was an hour drive, and on the fix-it crop, I don't think he wanted to see us again after some of the crap that went down. The first time, he used a "baseball" stitch, and it was easy-peasy to take them out. The second time, I had to take her in, because he did little individual stitches, real sloppy, and she still came out with scar tissue from the crappy job. NEVER use Somerset Animal Hospital in Princess Anne, MD for an ear crop!


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

his ears look awesome good choice in length...


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Diggit!!!!! Im curious the tips are like rolling in towards each other should I tape them or not we are not sure


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks Great Bro


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

if it is just the tips you can tape the ends. Just fold the ear in half (length wise) and tape the tips it should help straighten it out in a few weeks. make sure to take the tape down every 4 days for a few hours then tape them back. Give it about 2 weeks then see if they stay straight. If the whole ear is curling back then tape the whole ear.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks performanceknls ill try that


----------



## beebopjohns (May 30, 2012)

*ear crop stitches*

I just had my females ears cropped and I'm probably gonna take the stitches out myself. Is ten days long enough for them to stay in?


----------

